# Amati Cigars, inexspensive !!! (because they are rolled too tight)



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I bought a box of Amati Torpedos and I have tried 3 of them and they are rolled hopelessly tight. Cant get a draw at all. I got them at a very good price for a box ($24.00) from a well known vendor. But they are not worth the risk. I looked into their return policy and in looks like I am past their return policy (14 days after receiving ). My recommendation is to NOT BUY THESE !


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Yep, I've looked at those before, and the reviews were heavily bad, especially regarding the tight draw.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I would probably bring their Rh down to 62 and look at getting a draw poker tool to pull a little leaf out of them. It might make them smokeable.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Regardless of the return policy, why not contact the vendor anyway. Perhaps they will give you a discount on another purchase. Never hurts to ask.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Old Smokey said:


> I would probably bring their Rh down to 62 and look at getting a draw poker tool to pull a little leaf out of them. It might make them smokeable.


Thanks for your response. I am planning to drill thru one with a 1/32" aircraft extension length jobber drill.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

follow up: I drilled all the way way thru with a 6 inch long 1/32 " drill bit... and it didn't help .. AT ALL !!!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

btw these joints were kept at around 65 RH


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

Odd, I have burned through many off these. (Robs and Toros) without issue. I really like them for a kick around stick. I always stay away from torps. Seems 90% of draw issues I have had are from torps


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

tonight I tried the 5th stick from this box and it was ... VERY GOOD. Draw was perfect and it burned great with good smoke output. Tasted good too. Mild and nutty. Started a little grassy and then got nice toasty caramel notes. It smoked like a $5 stick. Reminded me alot of the 5 Vegas Gold. I guess if I get another 4 from this box that smoke great like this it will be worth the order.






of course I paired it with a .99 cent airplane bottle of Blackvelvet oon the rocks. :vs_smile:


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Well tonight I clipped and threw away 2 more to get to another one with a perfect cold draw (#1,2,3,4, 6 and 7 were bad so far) . And I really enjoyed the smoke. It burned flawlessly and I was able to examine the flavors further. Very smooth, a tiny bit of white pepper, toasty nut (cashew), mildly woody (oak), Very consistent until the second half and then the smoke output and body increased/ improved. Then it got sweeter and became toffee like with much more body and thickness. Nice smooth generic tobacco flavor. I totally enjoy the ones that are rolled properly. Tomorrow I think I am gonna clip the rest of them and see how many total ended up being good enough to draw. Then I'll decide if the price warrants another box purchase.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

WABOOM said:


> Well tonight I clipped and threw away 2 more to get to another one with a perfect cold draw (#1,2,3,4, 6 and 7 were bad so far) . And I really enjoyed the smoke. It burned flawlessly and I was able to examine the flavors further. Very smooth, a tiny bit of white pepper, toasty nut (cashew), mildly woody (oak), Very consistent until the second half and then the smoke output and body increased/ improved. Then it got sweeter and became toffee like with much more body and thickness. Nice smooth generic tobacco flavor. I totally enjoy the ones that are rolled properly. Tomorrow I think I am gonna clip the rest of them and see how many total ended up being good enough to draw. Then I'll decide if the price warrants another box purchase.


After clipping, if they are still tight, try dryboxing and see if it opens them up a bit more. Can't hurt if you're throwing them away anyways


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

you're right. Thanks man. I'll do that.


----------



## CritterBuddy (May 10, 2015)

I smoke cheap cigars which I keep in the 62-65 RH area and run into this quite regularly. If the cigar does not draw well after clipping it goes into my drill treatment.

What I have found works best for me is to run my sharpened poker (clothes hanger) carefully up through the cigar to create a pilot hole. Some cigars have been so tight they actually squeaked when I pulled the poker out. I then literally hand drill them with an 1/8" drill bit pulling it carefully out about every inch or so always turning it. If you feel it bind up, you've caught a huge leaf or stem and need to reverse the bit until it turns loose and then carefully start pulling the bit out again. Since it is a torpedo I'd start at the head of the cigar and stop after the taper just in case that is where the tight spot was. If not I'd continue drilling until I was about an inch from the foot checking the draw each time you remove the bit. I marked my drill bit every inch with a file mark so I know how deep I am. An 1/8" drill bit sounds like a lot but I've found by the time I get about 1/4-1/3 into the cigar I can't see the drill hole any longer as the tobacco has relaxed and filled in the hole.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

One of my finest fleabay purchases. 
The cutter is worthless, but I use the pick often.

View attachment 56641


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

the ones that are rolled good are VERY good.


----------

